# Reloading Finally!



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Well after buying a piece here and some more there, I finally put my shotgun reloading collection together and made some shells today. Went with AA hulls, AA wads, 20 grains red dot powder, and 1 1/8 oz. of 7 1/2 shot.

Went pretty well after I got the hang. There is a lot of shot on the floor that will need swept up now...lol

Nice to be able to make your own stuff.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Except for the powder, that is almost exactly my early season rabbit and squirrel load. I use Unique at a weight of 21 grains. Gives me about 1150/1200 fps best i can figure.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

The recipe I used called for 18 grains, and showed at 1200fps. I talked with a friend who has been reloading for a long time and he said he used a Mec number 33 powder bushing with the red dot which puts out 19.9 according to the chart. So I went ahead and went with that.

Have not had a chance to shoot yet, but am happy to be able to reload.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

olwhitee said:


> The recipe I used called for 18 grains, and showed at 1200fps. I talked with a friend who has been reloading for a long time and he said he used a Mec number 33 powder bushing with the red dot which puts out 19.9 according to the chart. So I went ahead and went with that.
> 
> Have not had a chance to shoot yet, but am happy to be able to reload.


DO NOT BELIEVE ANY CHARTS. Run the powder charge across your scales.

If the recipe calls for 18 grains of Red Dot why are you wanting to drop 20 grains?

18 grains of Red Dot is near the max pressure for a 12 gauge for the case and wad that you are using. 20 grains is pushing the limits. If you want to run velocities over 1200 fps, Red Dot is NOT the powder of choice. Red Dot is a very good powder for velocities of 1050-1200 fps.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

You are right, I did run it across my scales and scaled it out. I checked about every 5th shell for accuracy during the process.

I am running that load because I was told it was a good recipe by someone who I felt had experimented enough to know. I am always open to other opinions though, and from what you stated this load is a dangerous load. Here is the recipe I went off of, 

Winchester CF hull Winchester 209 primer 20 grains Red Dot powder WAA12 wad 1-1/8 oz No. 7-1/2 shot 

Velocity: 1270 fps Pressure: 11,400 psi 

It's from Lyman's 5th Edition. 

I realize that I substituted AA hulls instead of CF, but that is the only difference. Do you think this would be an unsafe load? I am not trying to argue, only learn and am interested in opinions from many.

Thank you for your knowledge ahead of time.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

What kind of loads are you wanting to make? I have three recipies for pheasant loads that do a fantastic job they work well on rabbits too.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

The AA hulls are the Winchester CF (Compression Formed) hulls.

What is your purpose for these reloads?

Your load is not a dangerous load but there are better powders to achieve the velocity you are after with lower chamber pressures.

Alliant does not list a load over 18 gr with Red Dot using all Winchester components. 20 gr may be in the Lyman manual but there are better ways to get 1250+ fps. Look at load data for Green Dot powders.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I am looking for a good trap load. Just getting into it, I was using the AA super handicap shells, and some of the guys at the club gave me some of their loads and it seemed like the hotter shells worked more for me. The AA super handicap were okay, but got really expensive really quick due to me shooting mostly practice rounds which take 25 shells to complete.

Thanks for any info and advice.


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

I shoot trap competitively and the best all around powder i have found is hodgdon longshot you can definetely get the velocities out of it. Winchester wsf is good powder also. The wads i most commonely use is federal 12s4 and waa12. They work good in aa hulls, federal gold medal, and remington nitro, sts hulls. Have fun and good luck.

[email protected]


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

DUTCHHARBOR,
You must be shooting protectors primarily, because I find Longshot and WSF to be pretty hot powders for 12 gauge loads. I also don't go to a 12S4 wad until I drop 1 1/4 oz of shot myself. 

My standard trap loads:
Remington Hull (gold or green)
Remington 209 primer
19.1 Grains of Hodgdon Clays International
Federal 12S3 Wad
1 1/8 oz. of #8 mag shot

When I get back beyond the 21 or 22 yardline I will up the powder to 20.6 grains of Clays International and use #7 1/2 mag shot.

I'm certainly no expert, but I have drained an 8 lb keg of Clays International this year already.


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea i shoot protectors and oakleys i keep everything around 1300fps


----------

